
Show HN: On-demand staging environments for web apps - adamringhede
https://www.valist.dev/
======
adamringhede
Is anybody interested in a way to automatically create docker based staging
environments based on pull requests or specific branches? The idea is to help
teams developing products to let others test early versions without having to
configure staging environments themselves.

I'm working on a solution for this and would like to see if there is any
interest.

~~~
dacharyc
There are a bunch of services that already do this in some permutation or
another:

Tugboat: [https://tugboat.qa/](https://tugboat.qa/) Squash:
[https://www.squash.io/](https://www.squash.io/) Dockup:
[https://getdockup.com/](https://getdockup.com/) Release:
[https://www.releaseapp.io/](https://www.releaseapp.io/) FeaturePeek:
[https://featurepeek.com/](https://featurepeek.com/) Valist:
[https://www.valist.dev/](https://www.valist.dev/)

Some of them obfuscate the Docker aspect, or use different technologies (GCP,
k8s), but this seems to be an area that is getting well-covered. And that
doesn't consider similar functionality integrated in big platforms, like
Netlify Deploy Previews, GitLab Review Apps, etc.

